# First time bacon maker. Too much cure #1. Did I ruin it?



## stockcreek (Jan 3, 2022)

First time bacon maker here, and I unfortunately found this forum after I attempted my first cure.

I followed a recipe that I apparently misunderstood. I used 2.5% salt by weight. . . but I used 2.5% of cure #1 as my only salt. I just realized this mistake. The bacon has been in the fridge for almost 2 weeks.

Can I rinse the bacon and restart the cure with the correct recipe from this site? Will there be too much cure #1 left in the meat to be at a healthy level? Will the meat still be good?

Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2022)

2 weeks in the cure...it is done curing. There is no easy way to remove the cure #1 from the meat. 

My understanding is that the cure amount will be high even after cooking, but I would still eat it, but in severe moderation. Do not pig out on that bacon. OR save it strictly as a seasoning meat.


----------



## stockcreek (Jan 3, 2022)

14 days, in vacuum sealed bags in the refrigerator.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Do you ever make and grind your own pork sausage? I've never used cured belly before usually pork butt,  but if you're worried about the too much cure then grind it with pork butt at a 50/50 blend.  Make sure you get an even blend and treat it like fresh sausage when cooking it.

Ryan


----------

